# Ball brand pectins. Can we use them?



## RotGut76 (Jul 8, 2014)

I found these at the local Walmart. Can they be used for our purposes?


----------



## RotGut76 (Jul 8, 2014)

And this:


----------



## Thig (Jul 8, 2014)

What would you use the pectin for? We usually use pectin enzyme to break down the fruit, you don't want it to gel.


----------



## Thig (Jul 8, 2014)

The citric acid might be useful in some wines.


----------



## cintipam (Jul 8, 2014)

But the citric acid lists Silicon Dioxide. Don't know if that would precipitate out or not.

Also notice the first one lists potassium Sorbate. Even tho pectin isn't used in winemaking anyone looking to freestyle stuff needs to recognize that Potassium Sorbate would be a no no in any early stage on winemaking. You'd be asking for a stalled ferment for sure. I like to experiment with diff ingredients etc. and I learned early on anything that says sorbate or benzoate should be pretty much avoided.

Pam in cinti


----------



## Jericurl (Jul 8, 2014)

Pectin is added to jams and jellies to boost the levels of natural pectin found in fruit to ensure they set with a thick consistency. 

Pectic enzyme is added to wine must to eat up the pectin that occurs naturally in fruits so that their isn't any leftover pectic type residue in your finished wine.


----------



## RotGut76 (Jul 8, 2014)

I didn't catch that it was pectin not Pectic enzyme. Thank you. This is why I ask these questions.


----------



## jamesjr (Nov 14, 2014)

I did the exact same thing and thought I was ahead of the game and didn't have to order pectin enzyme now lol but what would the citric acid do for a wine?


----------



## Thig (Nov 15, 2014)

You can use the citric acid to lower the pH in some fruit wines if needed.


----------



## Julie (Nov 15, 2014)

I would only add citric acid to those fruits that citric is the predominant acid in them.


----------



## Thig (Nov 15, 2014)

Julie said:


> I would only add citric acid to those fruits that citric is the predominant acid in them.



I agree that's why I said some, I usually use acid blend in fruit wines if needed.


----------

